# is there a BBW teacher/coworker/boss or any one that u wanna talk to or more but cant



## bbwlover19 (Aug 4, 2009)

I wanted to c who has done this an how we can talk to them


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 4, 2009)

I really wouldn't suggest getting romantically involved with a teacher, boss or coworker. Don't shit where you eat and all that.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 4, 2009)

Also if you are trying to get involved with a boss or teacher, you should probably spell whole words out like "see" rather than "c".

Louise Wolfe knows all about this sort of thing.


----------



## g-squared (Aug 4, 2009)

I actually met my current girlfriend through work and we both still work there, but different shifts. I work overnight and she works mornings so I only ever see her when she comes in at 6, which is probably once or twice a week. Even then I only get the chance to like say good morning and give her a kiss goodbye. I feel like if I worked the same shift with her though it might be a distraction.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'd suggest not getting involved with anyone that you're obligated to see on a regular basis like a teacher or a coworker because if it goes sour, you're going to have to face that whether you like it or not. 

It can and will be very awkward.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a teacher.... hope theres someone out there wanting to get closer to me..... but def not a student.... lol


----------



## bbwlover19 (Aug 4, 2009)

I ment to say was have your ever fantasies about any of them


----------



## Teleute (Aug 4, 2009)

I think it was just the "how can we talk to them" bit that made it sound like you were veering into dangerous territory. As for fantasies, definitely! I was always a big one for teacher fantasies - then again, I always had a crush on the "smart" character in cartoons/tv shows too, so I think it was the fact that the teachers had so much knowledge that made it such a big thing for me. 

That, and I had a couple of teachers with really awesome butts. That probably contributed too. *cough*


----------



## Keb (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a teacher, but...yeah, I like it when people can spell instead of textspeak at me.


----------



## Teecher (Aug 4, 2009)

Actually, I am a teacher, and an FA. And if you haven't seen any of my posts from the other boards. I always let people know that I'm fond of BBW's.

Teecher


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 5, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> I'm a teacher.... hope theres someone out there wanting to get closer to me..... but def not a student.... lol



*LOL, me too. I teach middle schoolers and I'm young so they get crushes on me all the time and "ask me out". I always tell them "If you can't drive me to the club and then buy me a drink, I'll pass." 

I also like to say, "I don't date guys born in the 90s" (which is true). Even though I look pretty young, this makes them think I'm super old.*


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey OP, I'm trying to score points with Ms Vaughn today, don't screw it up. 

I dare you to touch her boobs.

Touch her boobs? That's assault brother...do ya double dare me?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 5, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Hey OP, I'm trying to score points with Ms Vaughn today, don't screw it up.
> 
> I dare you to touch her boobs.
> 
> Touch her boobs? That's assault brother...do ya double dare me?



Ahaha .. 

Speaking of Billy Madison, a while ago I was playing World of Warcraft with a few friends and we were doing a dungeon with some random dude we didn't know helping us and at the end we killed the main boss and he ended up taking all the stuff that dropped. Right before he ran off, he lifted his arms in victory and typed O'DOYLE RULES in caps. I really couldn't even get mad at that point. 

Classic.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mossything has a huge crush on her parole officer.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, not going to lie, this was a pretty shitty thread to begin with.

Defend the intelligent FA's with real concerns, not the knuckle-dragging masturbators.

*wipes off knuckles*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 5, 2009)

Whoa, this thread exploded! 

Um, I was having fun with the silly and irreverent - and also the teacher fantasies, once we got past the slightly inappropriate wording of the OP. Could we go back to that please? It's not that either of you can't post here or anything, but the teacher fantasy topic was enjoyable. :bow:

ESPN cutie, that's a great line! It's totally useful to have a standard rejection line that's just witty enough to make people not be really upset when you turn them down. When I used to work drive-through I'd get hit on all the time, and it usually went something like this:

Me: Okay, would you like any ketchup or anything with that?

Them: Yeah, I'd like ketchup, barbecue sauce, and your number, please. *slimy wink*

Me: I'm sorry, that's not on the menu. Here you are, have a great night! *big smile*

Only one guy ever pushed it further, most of them just laughed and drove off. 


You know, I wonder sometimes about the root idea of fantasies like this - it seems for most people that teacher/boss fantasies are a power-based thing, that their authority contributes to the attractiveness. I'm a dom, and I've never had the "they're in charge" thing be really sexy for me (although like I said before, the "omg they're brilliant" is totally a mini-fetish of mine), but I've been asked to role-play both scenes very frequently. Then again, I am more likely to encounter people whose teacher/boss fantasies are power-based, because I'm in S/M scenes, so it may be that there are other concepts that make these fantasies appealing to non-kinksters. Thoughts?


----------



## katorade (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't even understand what the hell this thread is supposed to be about.

Also, I had no idea TraciJo wasn't a fattie, and that totally just blew my mind. Sure enough I look in her profile and there is a picture of a woman staring back at me that looks nothing like what I expected her to. Color me stricken.:blush:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 5, 2009)

katorade said:


> I don't even understand what the hell this thread is supposed to be about.
> 
> Also, I had no idea TraciJo wasn't a fattie, and that totally just blew my mind. Sure enough I look in her profile and there is a picture of a woman staring back at me that looks nothing like what I expected her to. Color me stricken.:blush:



Well, I have a fat mouth. Does that count?


----------



## mergirl (Aug 5, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I have a fat mouth. Does that count?



Fat mouths are my fetish! :wubu:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Fat mouths are my fetish! :wubu:



Stop objectifying me, woman.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 5, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Stop objectifying me, woman.


You know you love it really *slaps bottom and winks*


----------



## bbwlover19 (Aug 6, 2009)

your right i was just bored so i thought of this an it came out all wrong


----------



## mergirl (Aug 6, 2009)

bbwlover19 said:


> your right i was just bored so i thought of this an it came out all wrong



Thats ok. Don't let it put you off posting here.. x


----------



## bbwlover19 (Aug 6, 2009)

iy wont i actuly like this place


----------



## mergirl (Aug 7, 2009)

bbwlover19 said:


> iy wont i actuly like this place


 Thats great.
I hate it here, i'm just sticking around for the tea and crumpets.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 7, 2009)

By which of course, i mean the Drama and the tits!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 7, 2009)

Keb said:


> I'm a teacher, but...yeah, I like it when people can spell instead of textspeak at me.


I could use a lesson or two. :blush:


----------



## Bafta1 (Aug 7, 2009)

katorade said:


> I don't even understand what the hell this thread is supposed to be about.:



Me neither!!! I'm a teacher. And I've had to decipher some bizarre stuff when it comes to kids' work... Thought I was an expert at it, but no, I've no idea what this thread is about...




mergirl said:


> Thats great.
> I hate it here, i'm just sticking around for the tea and crumpets.



lol!!!


----------



## Teleute (Aug 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Thats great.
> I hate it here, i'm just sticking around for the tea and crumpets.





mergirl said:


> By which of course, i mean the Drama and the tits!



Now I'm curious about the translation - which one is which?


----------



## mergirl (Aug 9, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Now I'm curious about the translation - which one is which?



Well, i suppose they go hand in hand and cannot be seperated. Its like a coupling code if you will -Tea and crumpets =Drama and tits. Coffee and bagels=bitching and bottoms. Thats kinna thing.


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

Tits NEED to be crumpets. They need it. _*I*_ need it.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> Tits NEED to be crumpets. They need it. _*I*_ need it.



Yes...Tits can be crumpets. mmmmmm..crumpets are yum. Scones are great too though, with clotted cream and jam. :eat2:
hmmm now where did the euphamism end??? :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yes...Tits can be crumpets. mmmmmm..crumpets are yum. Scones are great too though, with clotted cream and jam. :eat2:
> hmmm now where did the euphamism end??? :happy:



Eww Eww Eww Can we please refrain from using the term "clotted cream" when referring to body parts?!!?


----------



## mergirl (Aug 10, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Eww Eww Eww Can we please refrain from using the term "clotted cream" when referring to body parts?!!?


I was meerly talking about scones young lady. I have no idea what you are talking about. 

Well, its much better than sour cream. You have that, you need to go to the doctors!


----------



## frankman (Aug 10, 2009)

katorade said:


> Tits NEED to be crumpets. They need it. _*I*_ need it.



If only so one could grammatically say: "look at the crumpets on that strumpet" in a heated discussion, and weird everybody out.


----------



## luv4biggurls (Aug 16, 2009)

THere has been many over the year...I have watched and lusted for but kept quiet... Only t regret never saying nothing nor acting on it.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah a bbw or ssbbw (even better!) teacher would certainly get my attention. I would even sit up straight hands folded with a big smile even if she was giving a two hour lecture on quantum physics!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 19, 2009)

There is a BBW where I work who I would love to get closer to. She dresses great, and really knows how to show her curves off. Her Belly is beautifull


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 19, 2009)

bbwlover19 said:


> I wanted to c who has done this an how we can talk to them




This is NOT a good idea. After all, if it does not work out, there is the danger of sexual harrassment charges, hard feelings, gossip on the part of co-workers and fellow students and a world of headaches and heartaches that you do not need.


----------



## bbwlover19 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dam the person who posted this thread must of been horny an just wanted some attention dang this guy is lame


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 31, 2009)

interned for a sexy motherfucker once.


----------

